# Englishman 1953 storms



## John McDonald (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the welcome to you site.

My father. John (Jack) McMahon was registered as lost at sea presumed killed or drowned on January 31st 1953 on the Englishman, during "the Great Storm"
I'm looking for any information about him or the vessel and or what it was engaged in on that date.

A long time ago but perhaps someone can direct me to an area of research.

Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

I presume it was this vessel, a large tug

ENGLISHMAN (1947 - 1962) 
O.N. 181307. 763g. 78n. 164.3 x 34.6 x 15.9 feet.
T.3-cyl. (18”, 29½” & 49” x 34") engine by Charles D. Holmes & Company Ltd., Hull. 1,850ihp.
2.11.1944: Launched as HMS ENCHANTER (W.178) by Cochrane & Sons Ltd., Selby (Yard No. 1293) for the Admiralty. 
4.1945: Completed. 
27.6.1947: Purchased by the United Towing Company Ltd., Hull and renamed ENGLISHMAN. 
1962: Sold to Suprema Compania Nav. SA, Lisbon and renamed CINTRA under Panama registry. 
8.1968: Sold to Tsavliris (Salvage and Towage) Ltd., Greece and renamed NISOS SKIATHOS. 
1972: Sold to Papageorgiou Salvage and Towage Ltd., Greece and by them to shipbreakers at Perama. 
11.1972: Demolition commenced.


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

This may or may not be a steer in the right direction - from The Times 2 February 1953: '...Two ocean going tugs were searching last night for the Menapia which broke adrift in the North Sea from the tug which was towing her to the Tyne for a refit. She was reported to be drifting south.' Probably your best bet is to look at Lloyd's List which should give the names of the tugs concerned. Might be no more than a red herring but in the absence of any other information it's worth pursuing.

Dave W


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

ENGLISHMAN towed RFA tanker OLCADES (dead ship)Singapore 29.10.1952 after stranded Bacton,Norfolk 31.1.1953,arrived Blyth for scrapping 18.4.1953
http://www.rfanostalgia.org/gallery3/index.php/RFA-TANKERS/WW1/Ol-Class/Olcades


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

John McDonald said:


> Hi, thanks for the welcome to you site.
> 
> My father. John (Jack) McMahon was registered as lost at sea presumed killed or drowned on January 31st 1953 on the Englishman, during "the Great Storm"
> I'm looking for any information about him or the vessel and or what it was engaged in on that date.
> ...


From my UNITED TOWING book. 31-1-1953. A mountainous wave struck ENGLISHMAN and OLCADES and the cable parted. The Bosun was lost overboard and a seaman smashed against the engine room casing suffered a broken leg and several damaged ribs. The master headed the tug for the Humber with the tow rope trailing and once in the shelter of the estuary the line was recovered and the injured man sent ashore. It does not give the Bosuns name.


----------

